# Recommendations on the best GR breeders in Western Europe



## TOM30 (May 30, 2021)

Hi guys, 

I want to ask for your help. I'm living in Israel and I'm interested in buying a Golden Retriever puppy for the purpose of training her to be a psychiatric assistance dog. In my country there isn’t a proper breeder for that matter and I'm now checking the option to export from an Western European country, so I can go and meet the breeder and choose the puppy myself.

I understand there's 2 global problems :

1) there is a long waiting list all over the world.

2) no reputable breeder will export a puppy.

I tried to find breeders in Western Europe but there's thousands of FCI approved breeders and I don’t know where to start. I'm looking to contact only the best of the best quality breeders FCI approved in one of these countries: UK, Austria, Germany, Switzerland, Spain, Holland and Italy. Again, no money issue, I just want the best breeders I can find in these countries in order to contact them.

I'll be very happy if you can help me somehow cause I'm really lost and don't know what to do.

Thank you very much.


----------

